# guard donkey



## chickenguy (Mar 22, 2017)

depending on what you are trying to keep out my mini donkey is awesome no stray cats dogs fox raccoons coyotes etc. she is an equal opportunity snob she runs them all off


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When I had sheep I also had two mini donkeys. They did a terrific job.


----------



## Joygirl15 (May 16, 2017)

I know this is off topic. My neighbor recently got a guard donkey (Jenny) for his cows. It looks like she is bonded with them really well. But I'm a sucker for donkeys, and I bribed her to come over to me and take a carrot from my hand. It's been a while, but she lets me pet her side now. But sometimes she raises her ears and runs away for no apparent reason. She's very sweet and makes the cutest faces. But I'm wondering if I'm hurting her guarding skills? If not, any tips for her to be more comfortable around me?


----------



## chickenguy (Mar 22, 2017)

chickenguy said:


> depending on what you are trying to keep out my mini donkey is awesome no stray cats dogs fox raccoons coyotes etc. she is an equal opportunity snob she runs them all off


donkeys are alot smarter than they let on. get on all fours and run at a cow and see what she does! Kidding dont it wont end well! you are not doing her any disservice by socializing her to people


----------



## Joygirl15 (May 16, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I keep almost getting two burros to put in with my goats but I worry about the care and handling of such a large animal as I have only a tiny experience with horses.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I have found that my mini mules are much better at predator control than my donkeys are. My donkeys won't run a dog off, but my mini mules don't care what dog it is, it gets run off immediately, including my ranch dogs! Mini mules are fierce fighters, they hate predators.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My donkeys ran off dogs. In general, donkeys hate dogs, but will tolerate the family pet.

If you want the jennet to come up to you, then train her to a whistle. When ever you bring out hay or anything, whistle to attract the cows' and donkey's attention. Get her to associate the whistle with something good like a carrot. Give her the carrot, and brush her. She will soon develop a fondness for brushing and this can become the 'reward'. Donkeys are smart and easily trained.


----------



## melvermont (May 14, 2016)

Can donkeys and ducks be roommates??


----------



## JoshuaM (Jul 8, 2014)

melvermont said:


> Can donkeys and ducks be roommates??


First post here, we have 2 donkeys and one mini mule, they all do just fine with chickens and ducks foraging in the paddocks, they dont even bug the cats. Dogs have learned to respect the fence line and they have killed 3 yotes over the last 9 years. I think it has more to do with the specific donkey in question, they all have a personality of their own


----------



## Justuhick (Jul 23, 2017)

chickenguy said:


> depending on what you are trying to keep out my mini donkey is awesome no stray cats dogs fox raccoons coyotes etc. she is an equal opportunity snob she runs them all off


I heard donkeys were a good defence. They got quite the boot. Thinking bout getting one myself. They're also good workers too.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Again, my little donkeys don't come close to my mini mules for protection.. but that's just my herd...


----------

